# (another) ZFS bug ?



## da1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a patched 8.1 amd64 ZFSonRooT FreeBSD with 4GB ram, 2x 500GB Seagate disks (mirrored - zroot) and 2x 1.5T WD (mirrored - data).

I was asked today to replace disk1 from the root pool (booting off of disk0). After I unplugged the disk and powered on the box, I saw 
	
	



```
Trying to mount from ZFS:"
```
. The system was hung and nothing worked. I tried "CTRL+T", "CTRL+ALT+DEL", "CTRL+C", "CTRL+D", nothing helped. If I try booting only disk1, it works, but not the other way around.

Some conf:
/boot/loader.conf

```
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
zfs_load="YES"
geom_mirror_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
sound_load="YES"
snd_ich_load="YES"
#nvidia_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"
#vboxdrv_load="YES"
loader_logo="beastie"
coretemp_load="YES"
geom_label_load="YES"
atapicam_load="YES"                     # allows ATAPI devices to be accessed through the SCSI subsystem, cam(4)
ahci_load="YES"                         # Allow S-ATA extra features (NCQ,etc)
if_tap_load="YES"

############# ZFS tunnables
## for AHCI
vfs.zfs.vdev.min_pending=4              #default=4
vfs.zfs.vdev.max_pending=8              #default = 35
## NO AHCI
#vfs.zfs.vdev.min_pending=4             #default=4
#vfs.zfs.vdev.max_pending=8             #default = 35

# Increase vm.kmem_size to allow for ZFS ARC to utilise more memory.
vm.kmem_size="2048M"
vm.kmem_size_max="2048M"
vfs.zfs.arc_max="2048M"

# Disable ZFS prefetching
# http://southbrain.com/south/2008/04/the-nightmare-comes-slowly-zfs.html
vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable="1"

# Decrease ZFS txg timeout value from 30 (default) to 5 seconds.  This
# should increase throughput and decrease the "bursty" stalls that
# happen during immense I/O with ZFS.
# http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2009-December/007343.html
# http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2009-December/007355.html
vfs.zfs.txg.timeout="5"

# Target seconds to sync a txg
vfs.zfs.txg.synctime="1"
```

rc.conf

```
hostname="mainserver"
ifconfig_msk0="inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255"
gateway_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
mountd_flags="-r"

zfs_enable="YES"

ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_nat="YES"
ppp_profile="rds"

pf_enable="YES"                                         # Enable PF (load module if required)
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"                                 # rules definition file for pf
pf_flags=""                                             # additional flags for pfctl startup
pflog_enable="YES"                                      # start pflogd(8)
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"                          # where pflogd should store the logfile
pflog_flags=""                                          # additional flags for pflogd startup

pureftpd_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
samba_enable="YES"
nmbd_enable="YES"
smbd_enable="YES"
winbindd_enable="YES"
apache22_enable="YES"
apache22_http_accept_enable="YES"
#dovecot_enable="YES"
bsdstats_enable="YES"

cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"

dhcpd_enable="YES"                                       # dhcpd enabled?
#dhcpd_flags="-q"                                        # command option(s)
dhcpd_conf="/usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf"                   # configuration file
dhcpd_ifaces="msk0"                                      # ethernet interface(s)
#dhcpd_withumask="022"                                   # file creation mask

#jail_enable="YES"                                       # Set to NO to disable starting of any jails
#jail_list="dns www"                                             # Space separated list of names of jails

#jail_dns_rootdir="/jails/dns"                           # jail's root directory
#jail_dns_hostname="dns"                                 # jail's hostname
#jail_dns_ip="192.168.0.254"                             # jail's IP address
#jail_dns_devfs_enable="YES"                             # mount devfs in the jail
#jail_dns_devfs_ruleset="dns_ruleset"                    # devfs ruleset to apply to jail
#jail_dns_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"                   # command to execute in jail for starting
#jail_dns_exec_stop="/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown"           # command to execute in jail for stopping

#jail_www_rootdir="/jails/www"                           # jail's root directory
#jail_www_hostname="www"                                 # jail's hostname
#jail_www_ip="192.168.0.253"                             # jail's IP address
#jail_www_devfs_enable="YES"                             # mount devfs in the jail
#jail_www_devfs_ruleset="www_ruleset"                    # devfs ruleset to apply to jail
#jail_www_exec_start="/bin/sh /etc/rc"                   # command to execute in jail for starting
#jail_www_exec_stop="/bin/sh /etc/rc.shutdown"           # command to execute in jail for stopping

#squid_enable="YES"

dumpdev="AUTO"                                           # Device to crashdump to (device name, AUTO, or NO).
dumpdir="/var/crash"                                     # Directory where crash dumps are to be stored

#nagios_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="3.ro.pool.ntp.org"

sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
postfix_enable="YES"

#mysql_enable="YES"

arpproxy_all="YES"
pptpd_enable="YES"

background_fsck="NO"
#vboxnet_enable="YES"

smartd_enable="YES"
```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/gpt/swap0          none                    swap            sw      0       0
/dev/gpt/swap1          none                    swap            sw      0       0
proc                    /proc                   procfs          rw      0       0
#linproc                /usr/compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
/dev/cd0                /cdrom                  cd9660          noauto,ro       0       0
```


Has anyone experienced anything similar ?


----------



## da1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Solved by doing:

```
zpool set bootfs=zroot zroot
```


----------

